
Show HN: Effe-tool, management of effe: open source alternative to AWS Lambda - siscia
https://github.com/siscia/effe-tool
======
adzicg
perhaps I don't get it, but this seems as self-hosted solution. the key thing
about AWS lambda is zero admin, not having to think about scaling and
throughput, so I don't see how this is an 'alternative'. what am I missing
here?

~~~
siscia
The zero admin is coming :)

However being everything simple and open you can write your own implementation
and not be locked inside any infrastructure

------
mchahn
Any chance of getting a JS version in the future? I'd jump on it in a
heartbeat.

~~~
siscia
To run JS is necessary a way more complex architecture, I am working first on
a deploying system.

